# August Acquisitions



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Ask Andy's amazing august acquisitions arrive awaiting an auspicious autumn.


Crown & Buckle Leather NATO strap.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice strap, especially for the price. Nice photo.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While visiting the Air Force museum with the family this past week, picked up two more heraldic tie designs...this time it was a couple of MAJCOM ties for commands to which I had been assigned, back in the day! The ties are made of silk and proclaim to be "Made in the USA" by a manufacturer called Ties of Honor. LOL. The wife almost immediately opined, "Nice looking ties, but you're always buying things like that and almost never wear them!" Fair enough.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Picked up a pair of hiking/mountaineering boots for backpacking this winter from STP. It'll be my first time carrying hardline jr. on my back and I wanted something supportive and classic. These babies don't disappoint: full grain leather, one-piece upper, leather lined interior, Norwegian welted Vibram block sole and made in Italy. All that plus a 35% off discount makes me very happy. Now, the break in starts. (I made the scuff mark while trying them on and the clear goop is some poorly applied seam sealer )



















Naturally, some from SGT KNOTS are on their way.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Crossposted from my Scotland travels thread, but anyway...The trousers are from House of Bruar and are labeled 'Ruskin' which I assume is the fabric. It is a fabric I hadn't seen before which is why I got them. Hopefully you can see in the closer photo, it's a very thick, textured cotton. They had these trousers in like 12 colors. Same with Moleskin trousers, every color you can imagine in 2 weights and the same with corduroy. Amazing.

The toilet bag is from the Harris Tweed and Highland Shop in Newtonmore and the cap is from Stewart Christie in Edinburgh.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Naturally, some from SGT KNOTS are on their way.


Those waffle-stompers are classic!!

Relaxing w/mine c1977


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Those waffle-stompers are classic!!
> 
> Relaxing w/mine c1977
> 
> View attachment 4986


Thanks, WS. Your pants match the carpet so well that, for a second there, I thought you had no legs!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

HA!!

Those Levi Cords were great and came in every 70s Earthtone under the sun!!


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Hardline,

I've had that very model of Alico boots going on ten years now. They are a great buy. Enjoy!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Hardline,
> 
> I've had that very model of Alico boots going on ten years now. They are a great buy. Enjoy!


Thanks, MM. They certainly feel like they'll last at least that long, if not more.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Recently found a pair of NOS AE Orlean white bucks. Its a little late in the season for wearing much this summer, but I'll have 'em for many years.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Danny said:


> Crossposted from my Scotland travels thread, but anyway...The trousers are from House of Bruar and are labeled 'Ruskin' which I assume is the fabric. It is a fabric I hadn't seen before which is why I got them. Hopefully you can see in the closer photo, it's a very thick, textured cotton. They had these trousers in like 12 colors. Same with Moleskin trousers, every color you can imagine in 2 weights and the same with corduroy. Amazing.
> 
> The toilet bag is from the Harris Tweed and Highland Shop in Newtonmore and the cap is from Stewart Christie in Edinburgh.


That's some fantastic stuff, Danny! Very nice.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Love that Harris tweed Dopp kit.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

Ebay, 5 bucks, including shipping:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

A lovely blue palid HF coat, and two LLB Norwegian sweaters and some ribbon belts from Bros. sbdivemaster and Pentheos, respectively.. Good fast shipping too. Thanx, fellows!!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Too many hours editing in Pro Tools have taken their toll! 

Anglo American style 426 demi blonde. I tried the classic 406 but these looked better on me. Not that it matters much since I will only wear them when I am alone at the computer, but at least 'I' know I look good...right?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

These days, my buying new clothes is a rarity, so I may as well post that I bought something today.

Michael Kors doesn't normally belong on the Trad forum, and he certainly doesn't make up a noticeable portion of my wardrobe, but...

While I was in New York in May, it rained on several different days. I had an umbrella and bought a pair of Swims overshoes, but what I really wanted was a car-coat length lightweight raincoat. It wasn't something I wanted to spend much money on, and when I left New York I was considering the travel raincoat from Paul Stuart ($400).

Today I found a Michael Kors raincoat for $300. A XXL was big enough to have a suitcoat underneath. Before I bought it, I checked the other department store in town that might have them. A similar coat from a prior season was half off, then an extra 40%, then apparently an additional discount because the final price was $70. It's Navy blue and very conservative (only the Burberry had fewer bells and whistles at $700).

Well, I'm pleased, anyway.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Danny said:


> Too many hours editing in Pro Tools have taken their toll!
> 
> Anglo American style 426 demi blonde. I tried the classic 406 but these looked better on me. Not that it matters much since I will only wear them when I am alone at the computer, but at least 'I' know I look good...right?


Great specs! You just cannot do any better than those. :thumbs-up:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Starter fountain pen: Lamy Safari in not so trad lime green. And a bottle of blue Noodlers ink.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

My wife's sister spent the weekend in Nantucket, visiting friends, and picked up a souvenir on Main St. for her favorite brother-in-law:


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Where are those made? Great sister in law!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

firedancer said:


> Where are those made? Great sister in law!


Not where they should be, unfortunately. Murray's have been made in China for some time now. She mentioned that she stopped by the Nobby Shop (opposite end of Main St.) to see their reds on a recommendation from a local, but it sounds like those are no longer US-made either, and they're twill as opposed to sail cloth. The description on their website seems to corroborate this (the Made in USA descriptor is gone). If that's the case, I'm glad she picked the Murray's. And yes, she's my favorite SIL.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought I heard that on the forum. Sign o' the times Brother. 

Great looking britches!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> Not where they should be, unfortunately. Murray's have been made in China for some time now. She mentioned that she stopped by the Nobby Shop (opposite end of Main St.) to see their reds on a recommendation from a local, but it sounds like those are no longer US-made either, and they're twill as opposed to sail cloth. The description on their website seems to corroborate this (the Made in USA descriptor is gone). If that's the case, I'm glad she picked the Murray's. And yes, she's my favorite SIL.


The Nobby Shop trousers were made by Berle at one point I believe [no more it seems]. They were nice, but I think the styling of the Murray's is more of what people would think of when they think of Nantucket Reds, a thicker, slightly more casual garment.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Picked up a pair of hiking/mountaineering boots for backpacking this winter from STP. It'll be my first time carrying hardline jr. on my back and I wanted something supportive and classic. These babies don't disappoint: full grain leather, one-piece upper, leather lined interior, Norwegian welted Vibram block sole and made in Italy. All that plus a 35% off discount makes me very happy. Now, the break in starts. (I made the scuff mark while trying them on and the clear goop is some poorly applied seam sealer )
> Naturally, some from SGT KNOTS are on their way.


I have a pair similar from the 70's and bought the next lighter weight option (tahoe) from STP a year or so ago. I think you will find that these are a bit heavy, even with a loaded pack, but will certainly last a lifetime. These are almost twice the weight of the tahoe. Odd how that adds up over days on the trail. You definitely get support though. Enjoy them and more importantly, enjoy the time outdoors with the little ones.

Josh


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

jwlester said:


> I have a pair similar from the 70's and bought the next lighter weight option (tahoe) from STP a year or so ago. I think you will find that these are a bit heavy, even with a loaded pack, but will certainly last a lifetime. These are almost twice the weight of the tahoe. Odd how that adds up over days on the trail. You definitely get support though. Enjoy them and more importantly, enjoy the time outdoors with the little ones.
> 
> Josh


Josh, thanks for the tip. I went back and forth between the Tahoe and Summit, but went with the Summit because of the adjustable lacing and the leather-lining. I've never owned light-weight boots of any kind for my outdoor pursuits so I'm not sure I'll notice, but I am curious to see what the Tahoes feel like compared to the Summit. The looks of the Tahoe are slightly more my taste. If I find that I still have a need for a slightly lighter-weight boot, the Tahoe is at the top of my list.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. As a pretty much retired Appalachian Trail hiker (section hiked much of it's length), I certainly appreciate the sentiment that "every ounce counts" when on the trail! However, when it came to footwear, that was an area of consideration in which I found it worth forgiving a few additional ounces (within reason, of course!). Your ankle and arch support are two factors that will enable your feet to endure successive days of hard miles and a heavy pack. Happy trails, my friend. :thumbs-up:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. As a pretty much retired Appalachian Trail hiker (section hiked much of it's length), I certainly appreciate the sentiment that "every ounce counts" when on the trail! However, when it came to footwear, that was an area of consideration in which I found it worth forgiving a few additional ounces (within reason, of course!). Your ankle and arch support are two factors that will enable your feet to endure successive days of hard miles and a heavy pack. Happy trails, my friend. :thumbs-up:


Thanks eagle! I have plans to section hike the AT as well. There are 74 miles of it in my state, so I figure I'll start there. Glad to know you didn't regret your footwear decision.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

If you feel like splurging on gear, don't hesitate to pick up the tahoe. I did the same waffling back and forth and find the tahoe to have great support. Far better than you find from most boots these days. Mine are leather lined as well. Let me know what you think. I could also be pursuaded to pick up the heavier pair while they last. Getting harder to find this kind of boot.

Eagle, I totally agree with you, which is why I have come back to heavy duty all leather boots again. I need the support. The tahoe give that without being a mountaineering boot, which is a little much for my needs on 3-7 day hikes in the South. My old fabianos kill me after a couple days. Just too much boot for the job.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Scratch that...its the Guide that is more like my old Fabianos. I may have to try out the summit.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

jwlester said:


> Scratch that...its the Guide that is more like my old Fabianos. I may have to try out the summit.


Okay, that makes more sense! Most reviews suggested getting the Summit as the best all-around, the Guide for serious mountaineering (read: torture) and the Tahoe as a lightweight intro into leather hiking boots (very much in the same vein as the Merrell Wilderness and the Danner Mountain Light).


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Danny said:


> Too many hours editing in Pro Tools have taken their toll!


Are you in radio or music production?

EDIT: NM. I saw your music production mention elsewhere.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> Are you in radio or music production?
> 
> EDIT: NM. I saw your music production mention elsewhere.


Film/TV and Audiobooks.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Two BB ties from a thrift store in good condition.
Three BB polo's on sale from RueLaLa
Two pairs of Bills Khakis also purchased on sale from RueLaLa. This will be my first run-in with the infamous BK's that I keep hearing so much about. They are scheduled for delivery by the EOTD tomorrow. 
Gator skin belt from JAB with interchangeable buckles (75% off, of course.) Seems to be holding up well, although really too soon to gauge anything.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Just took delivery of Neumoras courtesy of the Shoe bank sale.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Very nice, but LOL, I'm still trying to resist the many temptations presented by that sale! :crazy: May you long wear those Neumoras and may you do so in good health.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I know the feeling Eagle. I'm resisting placing an order for the Fifth Streets. 

The Bank always has something going on. I just need to keep telling myself that!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

At BB today trying to find a blazer that fits me well. They ordered in one for me to try, but I had to grab these on the way out.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

OCBD - you have amassed quite the collection of great looking socks. Love those red/gold repps.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

ArtVandalay said:


> OCBD - you have amassed quite the collection of great looking socks. Love those red/gold repps.


Thanks! They won't let we wear ties and jackets so I have to find some way to have some fun at work. Plus, they were pretty reasonable at $14.50 a pair and 25% off if you purchase 3.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

The weather has turned to Autumn in London, so I've started assembling my winter wardrobe.

Accessories - new sterling silver cuff links from Austin Reed,

Clothing - 4 merino midnight blue jumpers
21oz Japanese bespoke jeans (and a pre-order for January for a 19oz pair)
Serfontaine indigo ready to wear drainpipe jeans
Ordered 4 bespoke shirts -to be ready and paid for end of Sepember
Bespoke leather jacket - completed and being mailed today...

Ordered bespoke winter boots - just a deposit paid...will take several months to make

Also pre-ordered from fabric swatches some clothes for next year, so an expensive time of the year!!!


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

oxford cloth button down said:


> At BB today trying to find a blazer that fits me well. They ordered in one for me to try, but I had to grab these on the way out.


Just noticed they're offering a "Cambridge" blazer this season. Perhaps that's what they recommended? If so I'll be interested to see that fit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

K Street - I went there hoping that they could find one in-store as they were sold out of anything near my size online. Unfortunately, they could not. BB offered three 3/2 jackets (the blazer, grey donegal, and camel hair )in the Cambridge fit this season. However, the smaller sizes (at least 37's)have all moved rather quickly, the blazer is almost completely sold out all together.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

37 is a vanishingly rare size at BB. I wouldn't be surprised if none of the jackets you mentioned were even made in that size, or at least not more than 1 or 2 for the entire company.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

After several months of hemming & hawing I finally purchased this Ben Silver Bow Tie.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not clothing related, but perhaps 'Auto-Trad'; just had the SRX outfitted with a towing package. A man's just got to have the capability to haul a pop-up camper or utility trailer, as the need arises!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

*August Haul*

Let's see,

Two pairs of BB Milano chinos (lost weight from all the running), Green Brookscool slim fit shirt and a BB madras longsleeve shirt.

From late July:

A pair of Nike Lunerglide 4's, I already put just under 60 miles on them running, three to four days a week. A very comfortable well fitting shoe but I find them slower than my Lunerglide 3's.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

pusso said:


> The weather has turned to Autumn in London, so I've started assembling my winter wardrobe.
> 
> Accessories - new sterling silver cuff links from Austin Reed,
> 
> ...


Started September first by ordering

Sketchers black nubuck casual shoes
4 Glenmuir Dark Navy merino jumpers

And I still have my bespoke shirts to pay for!!

I've already written Octobers list so this will be an expensive year!!!


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

pusso said:


> The weather has turned to Autumn in London, so I've started assembling my winter wardrobe.
> 
> Accessories - new sterling silver cuff links from Austin Reed,
> 
> ...


Started September first by ordering

Sketchers black nubuck casual shoes
4 Glenmuir Dark Navy merino jumpers

And I still have my bespoke shirts to pay for!!

I've already written Octobers list so this will be an expensive year!!!


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Another pair of Bills M2s from E-Bay in like new condition. $50 plus $10 shipping.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Bought this off Ebay (I was the only bidder which either means this flew under the radar or I bought utter garbage). My girlfriend is going to take it in a bit but it had to be mine. I plan to wear it when my band plays next week. We're a punk/hardcore outfit so I take great pleasure in dressing like I normally do which stands in stark contrast to everybody else in cut off shirts / shorts / beards/ days of stink, etc. I'M the one who gets strange looks.


----------



## CaptainAddy (Mar 13, 2012)

That's known as a "fun shirt", and it's actually not as loud as some of Brooks' offerings are/have been. That's pretty subdued, comparatively speaking.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

halbydurzell said:


> Bought this off Ebay (I was the only bidder which either means this flew under the radar or I bought utter garbage). My girlfriend is going to take it in a bit but it had to be mine. I plan to wear it when my band plays next week. We're a punk/hardcore outfit so I take great pleasure in dressing like I normally do which stands in stark contrast to everybody else in cut off shirts / shorts / beards/ days of stink, etc. I'M the one who gets strange looks.


Yeah, that's your typical "fun shirt." You probably should've started a "September Acquisitions" thread to post it, though. As for your band, I was very into hardcore in my younger days. I always thought it would be great to be the one member of a band that dressed trad without a single hint of irony. I say go for it and post pics on the WAYW thread.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, I just thought "fun shirts" were considered somewhat of a "get" (though everyone on here probably has one) which is why I was curious as to why I was the only bidder. I like this pattern more than some of the recent BB versions. puts this design around the late 80's early 90's. 

Our drummer is a pretty natty dresser as well but the rest of the band wears t-shirts and cut-offs. I'll try and get some show pictures and post them in the WAYW thread. I'm sure pictures of me sweating through this while yelling will compliment the thread.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

pusso said:


> The weather has turned to Autumn in London, so I've started assembling my winter wardrobe.
> 
> Accessories - new sterling silver cuff links from Austin Reed,
> 
> ...


Already in September I've bought-

4 Dark Navy Glenmuir v neck merino jumpers on sale
4 winter shirts

And ordered-

6 shirts from Italy

Pre-ordered-

6 shirts (3 summer, 3 winter from my usual Shirtmaker) for next year
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Japanese 19oz jeans for next year

And asked my jeweller to look for stones to upgrade my everyday ring

I did cancel a pre- order for a very expensive jacket that my budget won't stretch to, although I make place tbevoder again as I regret it already!!!


----------

